# Festool 125mm sander for $99 Promo



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Looks like Festool has a promo going on for their little 125 mm (5") sander.

It's a special edition of their ETS 125 REQ
for $99.00 plus a $50 voucher to apply to future additional tool purchase.

All indications are that it's 'for real' and it's not a 'poor boy' version of the ETS 125 REQ which normally goes for much more. (I paid roughly $200 for mine in 06)

Festoolproducts dot com has 'em, I assume their other vendors with show as well. 

Want one, try one, need one.. now's a good time. 

No connection with anyone on this, just think their stuff is pretty good and the opportunity is there.

Cheers


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

I would love to try one, but the 500$ vac makes that a no go.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a hell of a deal. I have 4 or 5 ROSs between Dewalt and PC but I'm thinking that I might just go for one more at that price. My theory is that in the long run it's cheaper to have more sanders so that I don't keep changing grits on the same sander and wear the velcro pad out which is expensive to replace.


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

*Festool ROS deal*



fire65 said:


> I would love to try one, but the 500$ vac makes that a no go.


Does it not work with other vac systems?


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Wood Chip said:


> Does it not work with other vac systems?


Sure it can.

I've hooked mine up to Fein, Festool and I even used a funky ole Shopvac at one time.

Might have to jigger up some adaptive hose fittings because Festool does design the dust ports to fit their stuff.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

TomE said:


> Sure it can.
> 
> I've hooked mine up to Fein, Festool and I even used a funky ole Shopvac at one time.
> 
> Might have to jigger up some adaptive hose fittings because Festool does design the dust ports to fit their stuff.


What did you have to do to make it work with a Fein vac? Is there an adapter?


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I have seven sanders and none of them have a vac. The only reason I'd run a vac with this is to limit loading of the paper, since I have a sanding station that removes the need for other dust collection.

Meanwhile, there is the polishing aspect too. I don't know if this one does it, but other Festool ROS are used for polishing and I suspect this one would too.




fire65 said:


> I would love to try one, but the 500$ vac makes that a no go.


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

My purchasing constraint seldom wins out when confronted with a tool bargain...I went ahead and ordered one...After all, I only have one ROS right now and everyone knows that you need at least two, right?..:smile:

Thanks for the post Tom!


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

chuckgray said:


> My purchasing constraint seldom wins out when confronted with a tool bargain...I went ahead and ordered one...After all, I only have one ROS right now and everyone knows that you need at least two, right?..:smile:
> 
> Thanks for the post Tom!


same thing I did last night--same thought process. Hope the Kool-Aid tastes as good as it looks!!
earl


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

coxhaus said:


> What did you have to do to make it work with a Fein vac? Is there an adapter?


My Festool hose fits the Fein Vac, so I just use that.

I'll have to poke around and see if I can fit the Fein hose to the sander's port.

The other shop vac connections were usually cobbled together using bicycle inner tubes, tape and such. We've even used slices of paint roller covers to adapt hose ends to miter and jobsite table saws.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, fooled around with my Festool and Fein hoses, the end fittings are not interchangeable.

The Festool sanders use a 27mm hose end and my Feins are larger. Will need some cobbling to get the hard end of the Fein hose to fit the sander.

From what is being discussed over at the FOG, this sander kit is supposed to include a retrofit adapter that fits their 27mm hoses. 

This adapter is supposed to be backward compatible with all Festool gear needing that size. (fits everything I have)

They are also saying that Festool has a 36mm soft end that's supposed to work and Fein is supposed to have a soft stepdown end that works as well.

I have a Mirka MIN6519411 4-Meters Vacuum Hose that fits both Festool and Fein vacuums. This hose will take my current 27mm end fitting directly from the Festool hose. 

The Mirka hose runs about $55 and is touted to be antistatic but is a little stiffer than the others, can't verifiy but seems to me that most any 27mm (1-1/16") hose would work and give a 'cobble free' setup for sanding if the adapter is indeed included in the kit.

One can buy a replacement 27mm hose end but that's another $23 or so


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Found a screw on hose adapter in my parts box that apparently came with the Mirka hose that'll work on the Festool sander.

Forgot I had it


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

My Fein vac fits the Bosch ROS sanders with the Bosch adapter which I have. Sounds like the Festool is not going to be a match to the Fein vac.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I think I just found a solution to connect the Fein vac to a Festool. Check this out.

Dust Right® Universal Small Port Hose Kit | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware

Did anybody receive their sander?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

fire65 said:


> I would love to try one, but the 500$ vac makes that a no go.


500 bucks , must be nice . I paid 1K after tax here in the north


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

*The Check is in the Mail*

Woohoo! Your Festool PRO 5 sander order has now shipped from The Tool Nut. If you have any questions about your order, please contact us at [email protected].

Your sander will come with a small sample pack of abrasives. If you forgot to order abrasives, we’ve assembled a 30-pack of Festool’s most versatile sandpaper called Granat. Festool 497178 Sandpaper D125/90 P 500 Granat 100X | The Tool Nut

No need to wait until it arrives to save $50! You can order any Festool power tool from The Tool Nut between now and December 31st, 2017 to use your $50 Festool rebate voucher. Shop now at Festool Power Tools and Festool Accessories - Best Prices | Festool Products for the largest selection of in-stock Festool tools and accessories with fast free shipping. To redeem your $50 voucher, please visit PRO 5 LTD Rebate - Festool Power Tools for more information.

Please reference the tracking number(s) for details about delivery.

Your UPS tracking number(s):

Thank you for your order and enjoy your new sander!


The Customer Service Team
The Tool Nut
[email protected]


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Checking around, the deal is suspended. No longer available on any of the sites I checked. I guess they oversold. No word on whether they will honor orders, but I couldn't find any mention of backorders. Guess I missed it.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

For those who 'got in' on time looks like some shipping delays exist.
Dealers with PO's at a hundred or so are only getting a fraction of their orders.
However, those who pre ordered should eventually get them.
I don't know for sure what the actual cut off date was but some say it was 'round about 10/7

There is even some scuttlebutt going around that some ordered a number of units just to go on ebay at inflated prices.

Anyway, it seems that if the pre order went through regardless of timing it should be OK.

A well respected dealer over at FOG put this up


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Now that I've got it and used it, I think we'll become friends for many jobs. 

I went on line to see if mine was running right. I thought it might be spinning a little slow. It seems it's common for many to just hang theirs from a rope and let it run for eight hours, to break it in. Too, it's said dropping back the air flow of the vacuum can speed up how fast the disk spins.

With the vacuum attached, it is pretty much dust free, and disks seem to run a long time, since they don't load up, because of the vacuum.

This makes for a nice finishing sander at a pretty reasonable price. One still needs a Rotex, 150 or a Bosch to hog material off at a reasonable rate.


----------

